# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  RIP Cresselia

## babyknees

I lost my sweetest rat, Cresselia, a couple weeks ago. I'd had her since day one and I'm still really bent out of shape about it. 


A picture of my sweet girl taking a rat nap.

Rats make such awesome pets, in my opinion, the only downside being their short life spans.

 :Sad:

----------


## aldebono

I am sorry for your loss. I love my ratties too.

----------

_babyknees_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Aww, I'm sorry.  We just lost a ratty last night too.  :Sad: 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------

_babyknees_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## gsarchie

I checked on a littler this morning and one of the 6 (week old, just barely a fuzzy) was either pushed out or crawled out from under mom and died last night.  Always a bummer losing one.

----------

_babyknees_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## Flikky

Im sorry for your loss. I recently lost a pet rat, too. They go too fast.

----------

_babyknees_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

It's terrible curse, yet still a blessing that man can outlive his scaly and furry companions. As one sadly goes, we are then given the time for another one.

----------

